# Internal door loose



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Like all motorhomers we work hard before a trip to ensure that as little as possible rattles during the journey. But all the roads around where we live are in poor condition and so very rough. Consequently some of what we have secured works loose straight away :roll: 

The biggest pain is the internal door between the bedroom and the lounge/kitchen. We trap some kitchen towel just above the door catch and put a rubber wedge underneath. With or without these, the door needs an extra pull for the catch to secure it.

Of course the whole habitation unit flexes when we're on the move and this put additional strain on the tightly wedged door.

As a result, or maybe it would have happened anyway, the bottom hinge keeps working loose from the door frame. I could use bigger screws but suspect that the results would eventually be the same. I could screw and glue the hinge, but I suppose that that would just transfer the problem to another part.

Has anyone else had this problem and, more importantly, has anyone found a good solution?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Remove all hinge screws. Pop in some araldite and the replace screws.
Job done. Seven years down the road and I can say "It worked for me."
Dave p


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Remove all hinge screws. Pop in some araldite and the replace screws.
> Job done. Seven years down the road and I can say "It worked for me."
> Dave p


Thanks for this Dave.

I understand that you're 'aralditing' the screws in the holes, but does it matter if it gets on the hinge as well? Presumably that would just increase the adhesion?


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Stixall extreme power is a little bit more flexible and it bonds everything.You can get it from most builders merchants.


----------

